# How do I match this? It’s everywhere in Arizona!



## Coop88 (Apr 26, 2021)

This is the ceiling ^^







This is the wall^
I recently moved down from Idaho and am doing typical handyman work. Entire homes are done this way so I’m guessing it’s done with a hopper, I just need to match it for large flood repairs. How would y’all do it?


----------



## Coop88 (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m sure there’s far better ways to do this on large repairs, but I got advice on this and it worked great for small sections. Mix the mud to thick pancake batter consistency and dip the tips of your fingers into it then tap them onto the spot. No need to wait, just pull it down with your taping knife right away.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

It's just a knockdown with the air pressure low. Just adjust your air pressure knob when spraying knockdown and let it sputter out big fat globs of the joint compound at low pressure and flatten them like usual.


----------



## Joseph.Bruni (May 10, 2021)

Coop88 said:


> I recently moved down from Idaho and am doing typical handyman work. Entire homes are done this way so I’m guessing it’s done with a hopper, I just need to match it for large flood repairs. How would y’all do it?


It's called Skip Trowel. It's a bit labor intensive (no hopper) to cover a whole house, but is super easy to match during repairs.


----------



## EandDHill (Apr 27, 2021)

It's a skip trowel. It's one of my husband's favorites and he's from Arizona. LOL!
We have it all over our Missouri house with a white ceiling base color and a skip troweled color over the top.
Super cool and unusual looking, but very easy!


----------



## ckshadd (Nov 21, 2021)

Its a form of skip trowel skip is different every part of the nation


----------

